# Melissa Benoist as Super Girl coming to CBS



## Brian G Turner (Mar 7, 2015)

From iO9:
http://io9.com/heres-tvs-new-supergirl-in-her-super-outfit-1689933144
The casting news for CBS' _Supergirl_ TV series have been coming both fast and furiously, but here's the _big_ reveal — the first look at star Melissa Benoist as Kara Zor-El, complete in her Supergirl uniform.


----------



## Grimward (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow.  Always much more of a Marvel fan myself, but looks like CBS has her pegged!


----------



## The Bluestocking (Mar 8, 2015)

She looks good! Classic costume!


----------



## jastius (Mar 8, 2015)

Is it just me or does she kind of look like that hunger games chick?


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 8, 2015)

Definitely looks the part.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 29, 2015)

Here's the trailer:





Looks very cheap. And like some strange chick-flick cliche.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 29, 2015)

The private elevator line wasn't great. And the 'you want to help' makes Not Nick Fury sound like a grade A moron. There's only so much stupid you can put in a character.

Agree with your assessment. That said, a lot of trailers are bloody awful and sometimes paint a misleading picture, although the fact this one is over six minutes [and feels it] bodes ill.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 31, 2015)

It does remind me a bit of Lois and Clark. Not a bad thing really.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 30, 2016)

I loved the crossover with Flash . It's moving over to the CW.


----------

